# Just a casual RP



## HalfDeadHyena (Jun 5, 2017)

Heya everybody! Just wanted to see if anybody was interested in a more casual, modern themed RP.
I'm fine with NSFW, and don't really prefer anything. M/F and M/M are both fine. The plot and fetishes will be discussed privately.

I have 4 male oc's and 1 female oc.
Add me on the following, although I prefer discord. Alternatively you can hit me up in the dms:
Discord: C4theSlime#9434
Skype: C4theSlime

Hope to see some of you soon!


----------



## Madoneverything (Jun 12, 2017)

Sure, I have some character ideas.


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (Jun 13, 2017)

Madoneverything said:


> Sure, I have some character ideas.


Alrighty, please add me on discord (or skype).


----------



## Madoneverything (Jun 13, 2017)

Done


----------



## Shomat (Jun 13, 2017)

I stand by my words, this guy is a proper weirdo. But he's a good weirdo.


----------



## Madoneverything (Jun 13, 2017)

Shomat said:


> I stand by my words, this guy is a proper weirdo. But he's a good weirdo.


Who?


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (Jun 13, 2017)

Madoneverything said:


> Who?


He's talking about me, Shomat's a good friend of mine, and he was joking.


----------



## Madoneverything (Jun 13, 2017)

Oh OK


----------



## cotokun89 (Jun 25, 2017)

C4theSlime said:


> Heya everybody! Just wanted to see if anybody was interested in a more casual, modern themed RP.
> I'm fine with NSFW, and don't really prefer anything. M/F and M/M are both fine. The plot and fetishes will be discussed privately.
> 
> I have 4 male oc's and 1 female oc.
> ...


what are the diference of a casual rp of a normal RP?


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (Jun 25, 2017)

cotokun89 said:


> what are the diference of a casual rp of a normal RP?


They're exactly the same, anything wrong with that?


----------



## cotokun89 (Jun 25, 2017)

C4theSlime said:


> They're exactly the same, anything wrong with that?


nope, just asking XD, are alot of post saying dat and i just know the diference X3
also if you want RP im like trying XD


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (Jun 25, 2017)

Sure, just add me on Discord, Skype or Telegram! They're all in my signature.


----------

